# Lioré et Olivier LeO 451



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2014)

Love this plane!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2014)

Cool, although it always looks as if someone put its endplate fins on the wrong way round!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto, beute Flugzeug, LeO-451 Cognac Bomber Frankreich, France. Schön! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Pandemonium (Dec 5, 2020)

LeO 451. Source: via eBay.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Africa nr 288















WWII US Army Air Force Soldiers Photo Album - 443 Photos | eBay


WWII US Army Air Force Soldiers Photo Album. In excellent condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Cognac 1940



















Französisches Aufklärungs Beute Flugzeug Flugplatz Cognac 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Französisches Aufklärungs Beute Flugzeug Flugplatz Cognac 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Captured beute 22-08-1944



















Press Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Bombers on Airfield in Southern France; 1944!!! | eBay


Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Oct 20, 2022)

What is the aircraft coded 54+01?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)

This one ...? .... Potez 54 - the Potez 540 prototype.
















the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 20, 2022)

*Farman F.222 ?

Potez 540 seems correct*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)

See my post above.  and more below .. 





the source: Aircraft template

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 20, 2022)

Great! Thanks, the tail threw me but the front is typically French.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

1 hour i go away and you guys go all wild... djeez


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)

Wenn schon, denn schon ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Nr 3 1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA Tail nr 288































1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #2 French Airplane Bomber | eBay
1942 GI France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #3 French Airplane Bomber Tail Number | eBay
1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #1 French Airplane Bomber | eBay
1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #4 French Airplane Bomber | eBay
1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo US airman French Airplane | eBay
1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Gr at French Naval Airdrome Tafaroui, Algeria photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2022)

It's like the guy that took those pictures knew what angles modellers would want prototype pictures taken at.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:34 AM)

Beute captured














Altes Foto alliiertes Flugzeug / Bomber / England / Frankreich / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto alliiertes Flugzeug / Bomber / England / Frankreich / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:36 AM)




----------



## MIflyer (Yesterday at 7:04 AM)

Yes, the Germans operated some of those, Lord only knows why. Some were shot down by RAF P-51B.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:54 AM)

MIflyer said:


> Yes, the Germans operated some of those, Lord only knows why. Some were shot down by RAF P-51B.


See #20 i.g.


----------

